# Import Presets with Folder Structure and then Move



## Tobman (Aug 27, 2015)

I purchased a collection of 101 presets, which come all organized in about 10 folders.  Within LR CC, when I import, it only allows me to select the individual preset files (not the folders) and then when I import them, they come into the Presets pane individually.  I then have to move them into a folder I created which I can't seem to move within the Presets pane.  So how do I: 1. import all 101 at once and preserve the existing folder structure without having to recreate it myself, and 2) how do I move folders within the Presets pane?

Thanks, Toby


----------



## clee01l (Aug 27, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  Presumably, these are Develop Presets. If you do not have "Store Presets with Catalog" checked,  Copy the folder structure to the folder 
C:\Users\{UserName}\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Develop Presets\User Presets. then restart LR.


----------



## Tobman (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks. Got it.  Another question I have is, once you've got them there, how do you move them around and regroup them.  I see how to create a new folder, and I can move individual presets into that new folder, but is there a way to move an entire folder at once, or created nested folders?​


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 27, 2015)

Just do it outside of Lightroom (quit Lightroom). The same way you moved that stuff into the right place.


----------



## Tobman (Aug 27, 2015)

That would seem the logical solution.  I did that, and the new folder that I moved the other folders into now shows up in the Presets panel, but the folders I moved into it are still where they were in LR, they did not move in LR, only in the Develop Presets folder on my PC. Very odd.  See screenshots below:

This view shows that the 7 folders with 101 presets in them are nested in the new folder I created called DPS Presets.





But here you can see those folders are still outside the DPS Presets folder within the LR Preset panel in the Develop module.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't think you can use subfolders more than one level deep. As far as I know, Lightroom doesn't support an extra level of subfolders inside the Develop preset subfolders.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 27, 2015)

In the develop Presets folder create a subfolder at the same level as User Presets and Lightroom Presets.  Place the presets inside this folder. Restart LR. 

You will notice the Folder is listed in Alphanumerical sort order before, between or after the "Lightroom" and "User" Listings depending on the Folder name.  This can be used to an advantage if you want a folder of most used Develop Presets to be the first in the list (above all of the LR presets). 
Johan is correct that you can only nest Preset groupings one Layer deep. 
You can also create a folder inside User and it will display at the same level as User.


----------



## Ian.B (Aug 27, 2015)

something I do: all my preset are in an "A folder" so it sits above the LR ones that I don't use

When the list gets too long I will  make a "B folder" and drag some A folder presets into the B folder

I only have the LR sets and about 25 of mine as I seem to spend more time going through presets to find _'the one'_ than it would take me do the actual edit.


----------

